# Deep Cystic Acne Prevention and Treatment?



## pinksugar (Nov 23, 2009)

I have really terrible, super deep cystic acne. It's very painful and it distorts my skin making it look weird. I do have a liquid to apply to it, but I find that they keep on coming back, usually in the same spot.

Anyone know how I can shorten the duration of this one, but more importantly, has anyone heard anything about stopping them from coming back?

I know it's common in teenagers but i'm in my mid twenties! it's painful and ugly! HOLP!


----------



## esha (Nov 23, 2009)

I get that too. Although I haven't found a cure yet for it, I am using an apple cider toner because I've heard people use it for acne and found that they don't get as much as they did. I'm on my second day and have already noticed decent results. The few pimples I had on my jaw line have decreased in size over the night. I'll give it a few weeks and let you know how that works (hopefully it works on acne scars as well.. that would be a bonus)


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 24, 2009)

Salicylic acid is really good for acne prone skin types, as it helps to sloughs off dead skin cells which helps to clear congested follicles, which in turn helps prevent future breakouts.

Also look out for products which contain eucalyptus and tea tree as they are naturally anti bacterial and can help with inflammation.

Dermalogica has a fabulous range called "Medibac Clearing" which is specifically for adult acne and I have seen some pretty incredible results. It's definately not for those that have a few spots here and there, though a fabulous line for those who do suffer from chronic acne.

Edit: Also taking things internally can really help as well a combination of fish oil/evening primrose oil works really well to help with the inflammation and improves skin texture.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 24, 2009)

Accutane is the ONLY thing that helped my cystic acne go away and NOT come back.

A dermatologist has to prescribe it and moniter you while you are on it.

One good thing about Accutane is the teatment is typically 4 months long.

Side affects aren't too bad - fairly tolerable actually.

Check out L'Oreal's thread - she did a great job with how she documented her journey.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 24, 2009)

Accutane should only be used as a last resort.. it's a very powerful medication and I personally think it's prescribed too freely these days to those who don't really need it. I'm a beauty therapist (aesthetician) and I see a lot of people coming in for treatments that have been put on these medications when they don't really need it, every person considering going on accutance needs to be assessed on an individual basis as it's not a blanket solution.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 24, 2009)

With all do respect - its between a dermatologist and his/her patient.

No dermatologist would put anyone on Accutane unless it was going to be effective.

Maybe in other countries, doctors get kick backs from dispencing medication. However, in Canada the doctors do not. They have no reason not to put one on a medication, unless they know it will benefit the patient.

The patient ALWAYS has the right to decline - and many do.

Accutane is a dream drug - I've been on it twice and I know how wonderful it is.

Rather than discouraging anyone from going on it - why not encourage them to visit a dermatologist and let the two of them decide what is best for the patient's acne type, severity and duration.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 24, 2009)

I know what you mean Bec - In australia, doctors do not get 'kickbacks' from prescribing, they are a lot stricter here about introducing new medicines without first knowing their effects and long term outcomes...

it just concerns me that there are some awful side effects if you get pregnant - as in, badly deformed children etc. It makes me wonder what it is truly doing to US, and what kind of long term effect it has, if it can do this to a fetus.

I am def. going to have to go back to my dr when I go back to australia, in my experience though, I've been to a dermatologist, and they didn't really have any solutions for me other than returning every 2 weeks for alternative light therapy or laser treatment.

I'm just tired of having bad skin. I suppose since I'm single the acutane might be an option, I feel like Ive been floundering with other, less strong options for years now, and even though they do work eventually, they seem to take quite a few weeks and I'm sick of reoccurrence.


----------



## Darla (Nov 24, 2009)

I think if I am not mistaken that a dermatologist will not prescribe accutane unless a woman provides some verification that she is on birth control (pill etc.) for precisely that reason. It is serious stuff, but then that's why you are actually seeing a doctor rather than the over the counter method.

In my teenage years I tried all the available products and results were only mildly successful. I wish i had insisted that I go to a dermatologist.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 24, 2009)

yes, it is the same here, but even on the pill, it is possible to get pregnant..

I will think about it though, I would really like to get rid of this problem once and for all.


----------



## sooperficial (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm having similar problems with acne as well. I NEVER (and I mean NEVER) broke out when I was in high school and everyone else was getting acne. I'm 28 now and I am getting what seem like a never ending string of pimples around my jaw area!



I am using an all natural hand made oatmeal and tea tree soap and it has helped GREATLY! I use it in the am and the pm. When I use it at night I lather it around i my problem areas and leave it on for about 5 minutes for the lather to dry then I rinse my face and pat dry with a paper towel. I noticed the mall here in the town I'm currently in has a Proactive vending machine and it's def something I am considering. I will also check out the DERMALOGICA products Bec mentioned at Ulta. I'm def nowhere near considering Acutane for my problem though. I know several people that have been on it and they did have terrible side effects.

Keep us posted on any successful treatments!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 24, 2009)

Sooper, what side effects did they have? just out of interest as a possible future user.

I think I will see if I can find some teatree ointment here too


----------



## magosienne (Nov 24, 2009)

Be careful on tea tree oil, it's powerful so always dilute it ! I like to use grapefruit essential oil too for hard to kill pimples.


----------



## Arielle123 (Nov 24, 2009)

I read in allure that accutane has been pulled off the market. Is that true?


----------



## Darla (Nov 24, 2009)

Accutane is still being sold.

There are a number of warnings concerning Accutane. Let me cite this section which is from the Drugs.com information page concerning accutane:

~~~~~~~~~

Accutane is available only under a special program called iPLEDGE. You must be registered in the program and sign documents stating that you understand the dangers of this medication and that you agree to use birth control as required by the program. Ask your doctor or call the drug maker if you have questions about the program or the written requirements.

It is dangerous to try and purchase Accutane on the Internet or from vendors outside of the United States. The sale and distribution of Accutane outside of the iPLEDGE program violates the regulations of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for the safe use of this medication.

Do not use this medication if you are allergic to isotretinoin or to parabens, or if you are pregnant or may become pregnant.

If you have any of these other conditions, you may need a dose adjustment or special tests to safely take Accutane:


a personal or family history of depression or mental illness;
heart disease, high cholesterol or triglycerides;
osteoporosis or other bone disorders;
diabetes;
asthma;
an eating disorder (anorexia nervosa); or
liver disease.
 Accutane can cause severe, life-threatening birth defects if the mother takes the medication during pregnancy. Even one dose of Accutane can cause major birth defects of the baby's ears, eyes, face, skull, heart, and brain. Never use Accutane if you are pregnant.For Women: Unless you have had your uterus and ovaries removed (total hysterectomy) or have been in menopause for at least 12 months in a row, you are considered to be of child-bearing potential.

Even women who have had their tubes tied are required to use birth control while taking Accutane.

You must have a negative pregnancy test 30 days before you start taking Accutane. A pregnancy test is also required before each prescription is refilled, right after you take your last dose of Accutane, and again 30 days later. All pregnancy testing is required by the iPLEDGE program.

You must agree in writing to use two specific forms of birth control beginning 30 days before you start taking Accutane and ending 30 days after you stop taking it. Both a primary and a secondary form of birth control must be used together.

Primary forms of birth control include:


tubal ligation (tubes tied);
vasectomy of the male sexual partner;
an IUD (intrauterine device);
estrogen-containing birth control pills (not mini-pills); and
hormonal birth control patches, implants, injections, or vaginal ring.
 Secondary forms of birth control include:

a male latex condom plus spermicidal foam or gel;
a diaphragm plus spermicidal foam or gel;
a cervical cap plus spermicidal foam or gel; and
a vaginal sponge containing spermicide.
 Stop using Accutane and call your doctor at once if you have unprotected sex, if you quit using birth control, if your period is late, or if you think you might be pregnant. If you get pregnant while taking Accutane, call the iPLEDGE pregnancy registry at 1-866-495-0654.


----------



## Arielle123 (Nov 25, 2009)

I found this article from the la times.

New study may deal final blow to acne drug Accutane -- latimes.com

I think it's strange that allure says accutane is pulled off the market (which I guess it is), but there are generics available which is basically the same thing. Apparently brand name accutane was taken off the market b/c they said they couldn't compete with the generics, not because of the risks and side effects - including the alleged IBS side effects.

Cystic acne is terrible though and if it's working for them and a person is under the supervision of a derm I say why not use accutane?


----------



## Johnnie (Dec 4, 2009)

I've always recommended apple cider vinegar. Use it as a toner for several weeks, if you haven't tried it already.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks guys... as soon as I get home I'm looking into some of these options.

I'll probably visit a doc/derm as well, so tired of it!


----------



## gommiebears (Dec 7, 2009)

I like some of Mario Badescu products for my cystic acne like the Drying Cream to shrink down the cystic acne and bring it to head. Also I like DDF Foaming blemish cleanser, but I have to space it out because the glycolic acid would sometimes make my acne worse. Again ymmv but these are some suggestions.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 7, 2009)

it's called roaccutane over here, i had never heard of it before i read this thread though, i don't think it's very popular in the UK


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 8, 2009)

Rosie-I had it really bad a couple of years ago (from stress I think. I even have scars from it because I couldn't keep my mitts off of them and it got so bad) and I tried everything. You know what actually worked for me? Clean and Clear Continous Control facewash! Seriously a drugstore brand! I had some type of topical cream from the derm that my aunt gave me, but C&amp;C is what got rid of it. I rarely, if never, get inflamed cysts now.

Good luck, I really know how sucky they are and how painful too.


----------



## Andi (Dec 8, 2009)

I was kind of in the same shoes. As a teenager I had mostly a bunch of whiteheads, therefore I went on the pill (Diane mite, which is the best for acne. I think you mentioned that you took that one as well but you gained weight on it?) and it gradually got better.

Then after a couple of years I switched pills because my acne was gone, and like 2 years later I suddenly got cystic pimples that left marks that are just now going away 2 years later! And theyÂ´re only fading because of Retin-A and chemical peels! ItÂ´s so annoying to have those marks, even more annoying than the deep pimples themselves. I always got them on my cheeks, always in similar spots. Nothing over the counter worked, neither did an antibiotic cream I got prescribed. So I went back on Diane mite, the cystic pimples went away and havenÂ´t returned.

I`m glad that you said youÂ´re planning on seeing a dermatologist. In my case I wanted to find something strong that works, since every new cystic pimple left a mark that took months, even years to heal. I didnÂ´t want to waste any time trying all the over the counter products on the market. Cystic acne is the hardest kind of acne to treat I believe...meaning youÂ´ll have to turn to the strong stuff soon in order to prevent permanent scarring or post inflammatory pigmentation.


----------



## itstiffany (Dec 13, 2009)

I get them near my nose sometimes (had three in a row on different spots on my nose) and it left a huge scar on my nose.

anyone knows how to get rid of these scars?


----------



## Midnight Blue (Dec 19, 2009)

Accutane is the miracle drug, IMO. I took it in my early 20s and it changed my life/saved my face. The side effects can be rough. They were rough for me, but I had a friend who took it and didn't have any problems.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2009)

well I saw my doc, and she knows that I've had these for almost 10 years now, so she referred me to a derm. The derm isn't free until March though! I'm guessing they'll prescribe roaccutane, but since I'm single I'm a lot less worried about using it.

I figure my doctor wouldn't suggest it unless I'd tried everything else - I asked her if there was anything she could prescribe between what I'd already tried and roaccutane and she said there isn't, so I'm guessing roaccutane is the next step... scary stuff!


----------



## Andi (Dec 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well I saw my doc, and she knows that I've had these for almost 10 years now, so she referred me to a derm. The derm isn't free until March though! I'm guessing they'll prescribe roaccutane, but since I'm single I'm a lot less worried about using it.
I figure my doctor wouldn't suggest it unless I'd tried everything else - I asked her if there was anything she could prescribe between what I'd already tried and roaccutane and she said there isn't, so I'm guessing roaccutane is the next step... scary stuff!

wow you have to wait till March? That sucks. IÂ´m so impatient when it comes to doctorÂ´s visits, if I wanna see a doc I wanna see them NOW lol
And yes, any good dermatologist wouldnÂ´t prescribe Accutane/Roaccutane without a good reason. If youÂ´ve tried all the topicals and oral antibiotics that are known to work for most people, there is nothing else you can use/take. Of course there are blue light/laser treatments and all that, but I`m not sure how well that actually works (besides being expensive!). At least Roaccutane has been around for years, and there are hundreds of forum posts on it online, and lots of info to find on how to deal with the side effects (check acne.org if you havenÂ´t already)

To be honest (telling from your pictures) I never thought you had bad skin at all. But maybe you only posted pics on your "good skin" days. I know thatÂ´s how I was when I still had acne


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2009)

it's not as bad as a big red pimple, and it's not so obvious in photos, but def is more obvious in real life, since it's a big lump! plus if you DO get it to empty... it's like a litre of gunk, ew.

I've tried the alternative light therapy, and it DID work somewhat, but only the week or 2 weeks after the treatment, and then my skin would get bad again - I didn't want to have to go to the skin specialist every 2 weeks for the rest of my life, you know? boring!

so on that front the roaccutane will be better, if they do actually prescribe that...


----------



## karen1 (Sep 23, 2013)

What I've noticed is that most of you of don't realize that ANYTHING topical will not help or prevent cystic acne.  When I was about 16 1/2 I started getting cystic acne,  I never got the regular type of acne.  (I wish I got that instead of this uncurable cystic stuff)!   I do agree that accutane works but its side effects are permanent.  I took accutane for about 3 months when I was 24.  I got permanent night blindness which was a stated side effect of this drug.  I am now 48 and I still get cystic acne- on my back, rear, hips, face and under breasts.


----------



## anney (Sep 24, 2013)

Cleanse oil and dirt from acne prone skin twice daily with a gentle cleanser. Use your fingertips instead of a sponge or washcloth, which can lead to skin irritation and acne. Avoid scrubs, strong soaps or abrasive cleansers.

Wash your whole face, including beneath the jaw and around the hairline.
Shampoo your hair regularly. Because greasy hair can clog pores and lead to cystic acne, it is important to wash it daily.
Dry up excess oil daily with an over-the-counter acne medication that contains benzoyl peroxide or salicylic acid.
Apply cosmetics that are non- acnegenic or noncomedogenic to prevent clogged pores. Look for powder foundations and makeup instead of heavy cream products that can irritate the skin.


----------



## royalpalmmedspa (Oct 11, 2013)

A form of acne caused by friction, heat, and constant contact between skin and clothing or athletic gear. Headbands and helmets are likely to cause acne on the hairline, and chin straps will leave their mark as well.


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm a regular poster over on the pandce proboards Style &amp; Beauty board, and those girls got me hooked on Paula's Choice products.  I don't have cystic acne, but several of the girls over there do and rave about the Paula's Choice acne products.


----------



## snydercharles42 (Jan 31, 2014)

I heard that eating organic food really helps out with acne, is that true?


----------



## angie828 (Feb 7, 2014)

What about lemon juice?  Someone mentioned ACV but would lemon juice be helpful?


----------



## camel11 (Feb 7, 2014)

My recommendation is to look into Dr. Haushka's line of face care! If you email them about your problem, they will send you some nice samples.  It really has helped rid me of cystic acne.  But note, there is a little "worse before it gets better" with it, but I'm so happy with how my face looks now!

I've also had to stop using any face product with silcones or parabens.  I've moved toward natural/organic products, but everyone will have certain ingredients and products that aggravate their cystic acne.

Also, don't use lemon on your face! Will cause permanent damage!

I also recommend getting Aztec Healing clay and adding some ACV -- it makes this awesome thick max that just vacuums your pores clean.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 8, 2014)

A really strange "temp" cure I've discovered for acne cysts: blister bandaids. It shortens the lifespan of the cyst (for me) I cut them to size and sleep with it on.


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 8, 2014)

I had horrible cystic acne before. It was one of the worst times of my life because it affected my individual state of mind on a physical, mental, social, and emotional level. How did I get rid of it?

I washed my face with Bosica's Purifying Cleansing Gel. I used my Clarisonic Mia at least 5 times a week. I would then, begin with a toner. The toner I chose was Clinique's Acne Solutions Clarifying Lotion. I think the toner is incredible and truly what killed the bacteria that created the acne. Then, I would use a regeneration type of serum. Estee's Lauder's Advanced Night Repair worked great for me.

As time proceeded, I would finish with a light moisturizer. I also would exfoliate at least 3 times a week and use a mask and/or peel at least once or twice. I also learned to embrace natural things such as lemon juice, which proved to be incredibly effective too.

Now, I am acne free and happy as can be. I think if I can do it, you can too.


----------



## JessieK20 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll just share my skincare routine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A.M.

-Cleanse with Simple Skin Care Refreshing Gel Cleanser

-Take a mixture of 2-3 drops of *oil of oregano* in about 2.5-3 oz of water and wipe entire face with a soaked cotton pad

(I just keep a little bottle mixed up in my cabinet, do some research on it before you try it, you can very easily burn your face if you make the mixture too strong. I stopped using it about a week ago because I thought it wasn't doing much, and my acne increased a lot, so I do think it has been helping!)

-Apply a nickel size amount of the Alpha Hydrox 10% Glycolic Treatment

-For moisturizer, I have been applying a mix of the Simple Skin Care Replenishing Rich Moisturizer, and Burt's Bees Intense Hydration moisturizer, however if you don't have super dry skin like I do, just the Simple Moisturizer would be plenty. I am hoping if I can get clear, I will be able to use just the Simple one, since my dry spots are mainly wherever I have breakouts.

P.M. 

I do a double cleanse at night, since I wear full coverage makeup.

-First cleanse is with Burt's Bees Sensitive Cream Cleanser

-Second Cleanse is with the Simple Gel face wash

Everything else from there is the same as my morning routine.

*I will also add- I was on accutane about 7 or 8 years ago. The first 4 or 5 months were HELL. My face was sooo dry. Peeling, cracking, red, inflamed, and a ton of breakouts. Not to say that would be the case with you, because everyone is different. My aunt and I actually took it about the same time, and we were living together, and there were times that she had it worse than me, and then vice versa. At about the 6 month mark, my face started clearing up, and by the time I was done with my treatment, which I *think was at about 10 months, my face was GORGEOUS. I mean absolutely flawless. It stayed that way for about 3.5-4 years. It then started coming back, and I have been suffering with acne, yet again. My aunt on the other hand, may get a bump or two one or twice a month. So it really is different for everyone. *

*Prayers for you! Good luck! *


----------



## JillianOwens (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *karen1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I've noticed is that most of you of don't realize that ANYTHING topical will not help or prevent cystic acne.  When I was about 16 1/2 I started getting cystic acne,  I never got the regular type of acne.  (I wish I got that instead of this uncurable cystic stuff)!   I do agree that accutane works but its side effects are permanent.  I took accutane for about 3 months when I was 24.  I got permanent night blindness which was a stated side effect of this drug.  I am now 48 and I still get cystic acne- on my back, rear, hips, face and under breasts. 


Anney -

You seem to know quite a bit about this topic, so I wanted your thoughts on something. It seems like you and I have had similar paths in the past, as I too now suffer from Accutane related night-vision problems. What are your thoughts on using IPL lasers for acne? They say...

Quote: "We often use IPL and laser treatment for acne for managing acne and addressing acne scars. These therapies kill acne-causing bacteria and shrink oil glands, as well as improve the skin's texture, tone, and coloration."

For people like us, wouldn't this be the best option since it addresses what is on the surface, but more importantly below?

Thanks! -JO


----------



## TheTouchofAloe (Feb 20, 2014)

Aloe gel made from the Aloe Ferox plant. It work miracles but keep on using it. Look on ebay.


----------



## karen1 (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think that laser thing would work unless they lasered the whole face.  Having cystic acne really sucks, but I don't think that true cystic acne really has an effective treatment or cure because the condition doesn't occur enough in the general population to invest a lot of money for research that would help the relatively few.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 20, 2014)

I've only skimmed this thread - but I was on Accutane when I was in early high school and at almost 30, I still struggle with cystic acne. I just feel like it wasn't effective for me.

I've started using Paula's Choice (which I saw someone else mention) and the results have been AMAZING! I haven't had an issue since I started using it.  I've also been washing my face three times a night which I read in another thread (@Tiffany27la suggested it), and my skin is clearing up drastically. I started both of these things at the same time, so I can't say which one it is, but I'm going to keep doing both.  The first two times I wash, I'm using a face wash from Simple that I got at Target.  With Paula's Choice, you can get samples of the kits to see which one (if any) will work for you.  I've really liked the natural kit and I'm currently using the Resist Anti-Aging.  There are other ones you might want to check out as well.


----------

